# RAF Coltishall..Norfolk..Part two



## Mikeymutt (Dec 6, 2018)

Carrying on from part one there was far much to put in one repor.this is some off my other finds from my trips here.you can find a history here in the first part.

https://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/military-sites/36752-raf-coltishall-norfolk.html

JET TESTING

With the advancement of jet engines on planes there was a need to test the engines.coltishall had two testing parts,an indoor and an outdoor one.the out door one allowed the planes to back up to the exhaust duct and fire up its engines which would then be passed through the exhaust duct and through the chambers.the test bay is surrounded by thick concrete blast walls.







































The indoor one was a similar style to the other.but this was used for engines unattached to the plane.acroos the way is another building,this was were they would repair the engines,they would then be transported to the tester.clamps on a rail would move across and grab the engine.it would then be moved to the exhaust duct for testing.note the array of cameras around the clamping system to monitior the testing process.




















































MECHANICAL MAINTENANCE

With the advancement off new technology on planes,radar,cameras,etc/, new block was built to house the maintenance squadron.the building is quite stripped,but I still enjoyed this block a lot.






































































PHOTOGRAPHIC DEVELOPMENT

The jaguars were use a lot in photo reconnaissance.here the photos what they took would be bought back and handled here ready for developing.the bar area had some nice graffiti inside it.








































VEHICLE MAINTENANCE

This part was were all the airfields fleet were maintained and serviced.i would imagine this was the main point for deliviries too as there was a weigh bridge here.was not huge amounts to see here.but still worth a little look.


----------



## HughieD (Dec 6, 2018)

That's a massive site. Well photographed Mikey. Top notch stuff as usual.


----------



## krela (Dec 7, 2018)

All the really interesting bits, brilliant!


----------



## Terminal Decline (Dec 7, 2018)

Really great report Mikey,loads of stuff to see there


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 7, 2018)

Wow! What a thorough report! Excellent photos throughout! Hats off to ya mate!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 7, 2018)

Interesting site and a lot of good photos as well. I like the cartoons, just goes to show that staff were humerous as well as carrying out their serious duties.


----------



## KPUrban_ (Dec 10, 2018)

That's a lot of airfield there. Great Job


----------



## 5t3tcv743 (Dec 10, 2018)

Nice one Mikey. Great photos. Can't wait to visit it for myself.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Dec 10, 2018)

Yeah cool that, looks like loads to see, this is on my to do list!


----------



## Rubex (Dec 11, 2018)

Loads to see, excellent report Mikey!


----------



## smiler (Dec 11, 2018)

Love the shot of the blast walls and you're right, the graf is a bit good, Proper Job, Thanks


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 11, 2018)

Thank you all for the comments.the cartoon graffiti is always a favourite for me


----------



## Sabtr (Dec 11, 2018)

Gorgeous stuff mister. Lots and lots of interesting sections - so many different ones.
I think what strikes me most is the lack of relics left behind. Not a single photo and not a single aircraft part. Was that so when you visited?


----------



## short memory 83 (Dec 15, 2018)

More great pics. Goblin Motor Works was filmed here. I live close by. Easy splore now that the guys with the security dogs left. We just walk in. Never do any damage though as you can see its graf free. The guard is always asleep in the barrier hut thingy.


----------



## Kilted Mac (Dec 23, 2020)

Cracking photos Sir, you must have had a good day out there !


----------

